# Nothing I am Doing Works



## dontletitbringmedown (Apr 22, 2015)

I was diagnosed with IBS-A a little over 2 years ago and have struggled with many varying symptoms. I have been through many medications, treatments, diet and am doing everything I possibly can (that is within my control) to alleviate my symptoms but nothing is working. I have the worst nausea at night and have tried famotidone, acupuncture, energy work, bathing, peppermint, not eating after 7 pm and I just feel like breaking down and crying. Sometimes I do not have a bowel movement for days at a time and others I am by the bathroom all day. My GI is nice but doesn't seem to know what to do to help. It is impacting my schoolwork and my teachers are not understanding of what is going on. I am in sophomore year of High School and just not sure how to continue like this without major change that doesn't seem to be in the future.


----------



## smile4lina (Mar 5, 2015)

Maybe you can try Antispasmodics Levsin and CBT therapy.


----------

